# Turkey Baster that isnt SH!T?!



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

My original one just cracked around the rubber bit, ordered one from ebay and it literally doesnt work out the packet! .. i cant be assed to send it back for 4quid.

can someone recommend me somewhere that sells one that works?!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sainsburys. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha this is funny j ,but so damn true we have a couple of crap ones as well,you might also get some joy in a proper kitchen type shop,our supplier closed for our good un,which if it means anything is bright orange and going strong,so i think Ade's got you sorted,unless your like us and have to go miles for a sainsburys,like we do :bash:,which is more than conceivable where you live

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i work next door to a sainsburys so i'll have a walk over tomorrow - bet they're bloody expensive though..


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tesco does a good one too.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> i work next door to a sainsburys so i'll have a walk over tomorrow - bet they're bloody expensive though..


ha i think all of them are bloody expensive for a bit of plastic and a bit of rubber,especially as half of them don't even do the job:devil:
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I think I was about 8 quid for mine from Tesco and it came with a cleaning brush too.
It has worked faultlessly and it has certainly earned its keep.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Well I think I was about 8 quid for mine from Tesco and it came with a cleaning brush too.
> It has worked faultlessly and it has certainly earned its keep.
> 
> Mike


how i dream of a flawless baster


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

What is it that you mean by flawless ?
Mine does a grand job of sucking up water and other crap and i`ve been using it now for about 2 years.


Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

well i spose flawless is the wrong word - not broken is what i meant


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> What is it that you mean by flawless ?
> Mine does a grand job of sucking up water and other crap and i`ve been using it now for about 2 years.
> 
> 
> Mike


You should start selling them internationally, Mike! :lol2: 
I just keep buying crappy ones from the dollar store and use them until they break. I've bought some* really good* ones that didn't last worth a s :censor:!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha my one must be special.
It really does get abused and just keeps on sucking.
Lucky ? or what ?

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> It really does get abused and just keeps on sucking.
> Mike


I'm saying nothing!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

One ultra special turkey baster for sale.
Guaranteed to give a good suck £50.
I`ll invest the money in buying and training another baster :whistling2:.

Mike


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wilcosons does them cheap and good it's where mine come from. Altenativly look at the local pharmacy for pipettes I've got an awesome one once for peanbuts and have been using it for years. 

Jay


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> Wilcosons does them cheap and good it's where mine come from. Altenativly look at the local pharmacy for pipettes I've got an awesome one once for peanbuts and have been using it for years.
> 
> Jay


Jay I'm not sure you should be posting about peanbuts it sounds kinda scarey:gasp: its a family forum mate, i hope they don't wear out and stay the course like young Mike's do

funny :2thumb:
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> i hope they don't wear out and stay the course like young Mike's do
> 
> funny :2thumb:
> Stu


Mine stays the course alright Stu.
It`s been sucking and blowing now for near 2 years.
Definately recommended :whistling2:.

Mike

PS
Thats sucking water and blowing springtails before you ask.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This section has been getting very suggestive, lately. It shocks my virgin heart...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> This section has been getting very suggestive, lately. It shocks my virgin heart...


yup and Shaz's :welcome:

Well ok we're not learning much phib stuff today but at least we can still have a laugh. Don't loose that guys!!
I hope J is allright i think his quest might have been somewhat derailed by all this

Actually mike i think my bright orange one might be nearly as good as yours:2thumb:its probably an age thang its done some work in the last 18 months maybe the most useful item a dart guy can have :2thumb:that a plant label and a film can,
laters huh?

Stu


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*just picked up on*

hi guys in my hour of need in pain i soo much needed some relief . i find this thread on turkey basters 1st i think your all perverts hahaha 2nd ron virgin mind ???????. 3rd iam gob smaked that sooo much can be said and chatted about turkey basters lol . i thought they were for only used for getting gay women pregnant lol ...eeeeeeeewwwww ...
on that note i bought mine from pound land and cut the opening wider at the bottom this works brill ,:2thumb: 
hope you are all well ... scot


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes Stu i`ve seen a photo of your orange one.
It is rather erm ...... loud.
But i`ll bet that mine sucks a bigger load than yours any day :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm probably pushing this too far, but does anyone remember the X-mas scene from Rosanne? :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got 2, 1 made of glass for 'fine work' and another made of plastic for bigger jobs.  Hur hur.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I only use mine for very small ones.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ode to the turkey baster, the frog keepers friend

The turkey baster, a usefull tool
Have one handy and don`t be a fool
Suck it up and blow it out
Then you`ll find you can`t be without
It`s long and hard and doesn`t bend
A rubber bag wrapped around its end
You squeeze it and suck
But you have to be gentle
Grip it too hard and the pressure is mental
The end will erupt and its bag will empty
Liquid all over, puddles aplenty
Everything covered, everything wet
With the turkey baster your match has been met
Clean it all up, and start all over
Just be gentle, take time to recover
With time you`ll get it, you`ll do it much faster
A usefull tool is the turkey baster


Mike


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

soundstounite said:


> Jay I'm not sure you should be posting about peanbuts it sounds kinda scarey:gasp: its a family forum mate, i hope they don't wear out and stay the course like young Mike's do
> 
> funny :2thumb:
> Stu


Peanuts, its was ment to say peanuts.... I should have just gone with cheap.

And get you mind out of the guut you and Ron stop thinking about my butt lol. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To my knowledge, Jay, I've never seen your butt- unless you do modelling on the side???

In any case, I was talking about basters....


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> In any case, I was talking about basters....


 
As were the rest of us :censor:


Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

BASTER UPDATE!!

bought a bleady booty from sainsburys - suckin' like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> BASTER UPDATE!!
> 
> bought a bleady booty from sainsburys - suckin' like there's no tomorrow!


Now you see why I get mine from there. 

Ade


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

turkey baster - Walmart.com


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried a baster but now use a syphon from a homebrewing store.It is brilliant! It is like a big syringe with a length of plastic tube on it.Put it in the viv, pump about 3 times and it starts syphoning, cost about 10 quid but brilliant!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HABU said:


> turkey baster - Walmart.com
> 
> image


We don't have Walmart here- yet.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> We don't have Walmart here- yet.


Let's hope they never decide to rebrand Asda eh bud.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Let's hope they never decide to rebrand Asda eh bud.
> 
> Ade


I know they own Asda- but we've been saved the rebranding- so far.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

peterspets said:


> I tried a baster but now use a syphon from a homebrewing store.It is brilliant! It is like a big syringe with a length of plastic tube on it.Put it in the viv, pump about 3 times and it starts syphoning, cost about 10 quid but brilliant!


That sounds useful! I got a syphon many years ago with a rubber pump section- best thing *ever* for cleaning out the clawed frogs! :2thumb: I've replaced the piping and funnel bit several times, but kept the pump bit- the stupid accordian things that are all I can find nowadays are rubbish.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG if they rebrand to Walmart does that mean we`ll get the same fugly shoppers that do the rounds by email ?
Baggy trousers pulled up over the boobs to save wearing a top.
G strings that are too tight on a size 40 butt.
Short skirts showing off legs the like of which were last seen holding up a giant redwood.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> OMG if they rebrand to Walmart does that mean we`ll get the same fugly shoppers that do the rounds by email ?
> Baggy trousers pulled up over the boobs to save wearing a top.
> G strings that are too tight on a size 40 butt.
> Short skirts showing off legs the like of which were last seen holding up a giant redwood.
> ...


No, that's Sainsbury's...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> OMG if they rebrand to Walmart does that mean we`ll get the same fugly shoppers that do the rounds by email ?
> Baggy trousers pulled up over the boobs to save wearing a top.
> G strings that are too tight on a size 40 butt.
> Short skirts showing off legs the like of which were last seen holding up a giant redwood.
> ...


No, that's Aldi's...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe it`s time for a prayer lol.

Mike


----------

